# Gas in the crankcase ... even with fuel cuttoff valve



## DanielWilson (Feb 2, 2009)

I have been running into more trouble recently (1955 Ford 960) with gas in my crankcase oil. I read that meant the carb was malfunctioning ... needle valve if I understood correctly. I read that an expedient solution was to turn off the fuel once the machine was parked.

I've been doing that by pinching the rubber fuel line with vise grips, but am still getting the oil thinned out by gasoline.

Is it possible that the gas is draining into the crankcase while the machine is running? Or is my hillbilly fuel shutoff simply failing me?

I do have a new shutoff valve to install at the tank, but I didn't get to pulling the sheet metal off and turning the tank over for the installation today. Meanwhile, I'm looking at another oil change before I start up on Monday to move the latest snow b/c the oil is very thin.


----------



## DonCam (Dec 11, 2013)

Pretty sure your valve is not working, get a real one and you should be fine. Does sound like your float is a bit suspect. I know even if mine leaks it will not fill the crank but drips out of the carb drain at the intake connection.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Any chance it's a leak in the fuel pump ? I know chevy engines will do it.


----------



## DanielWilson (Feb 2, 2009)

No fuel pump -- strictly gravity fed.

Thanks to both of you ... I'll prioritize that fuel valve replacement. An oil change every 5-10 hours of operation gets expensive!


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

In that case, I would have to agree,that the shut off valve is bad. Easiest way to tell,is to disconnect the fuel line,between the valve,and the carb. ANY fuel flow means the valve is bad.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

How about putting two pieces of flat wood, like popcicle sticks or an old clothes pin on the fuel line before you clamp the vise grips on. then you'll have two flat surfaces pinching the line without damaging the rubber with the vise grips. Might do in a pinch:lmao: til you get the shutoff valve installed. I shut my fuel off and let the tractor run the carb dry, then when the tractor shuts down, I turn off the key.... will help in keeping that carb from getting gunked up with fuel sitting in it as well.


----------



## Papasmirf (Oct 3, 2013)

How about a new shutoff valve and pulling carb and get it rebuilt. Won't the that hard or that expensive and will be a lot better for you and the tractor. Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## DanielWilson (Feb 2, 2009)

"I shut my fuel off and let the tractor run the carb dry"

Good idea. I don't know why I didn't think of that.

"How about a new shutoff valve and pulling carb and get it rebuilt."

Yeah, that's the plan ... as soon as I get grab the time for it.


----------



## DanielWilson (Feb 2, 2009)

Having installed the new shutoff valve and turned off the engine by turning off the fuel -- my oil is still oil, not gas. 

Thanks for pointing out what I should have realized -- my hillbilly shutoff valve wasn't working!


----------

